# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Need help with parameterized filter error (merge replication)

## chylld

Hi,

I'm trying to add partitioning to my database (~250k rows) using 1 parameterized filter on a root table ("region") and several join filters off that table. The param. filter compares the subscriber's HOST_NAME() to the RegionID.

When I use a HOST_NAME for a small region with little/no data, the subscription can be created successfully using the New Subscription Wizard in SQL Server Management Studio. However when using a HOST_NAME of a large region, the subscription wizard fails with the following error:

- Downloading Table (blah) (Error)
	Messages
	* An error has occurred on the computer running IIS. Try restarting the IIS server.
	HRESULT 0x80070057 (28022)

	* The operation could not be completed.

The table on which the error occurs ("blah" above) is always the same, however if I try to re-arrange the join filters for the "blah" table, the error still occurs.

In the database there is a small amount of redundancy in that some tables are linked to the head "region" table via multiple 'paths', however there are NO circular relationships, and all relationships have integrity enforced.

How do I tackle this problem, and how can I find out more information about the specific error I am receiving?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## rmiao

Replicate via IIS? Checked authentication in IIS?

----------


## chylld

> Replicate via IIS? Checked authentication in IIS?


Yes replication is via IIS. Subscribers at the moment are logging in anonymously.

----------


## rmiao

Maybe permission related issue.

----------


## chylld

Solved the problem; was nothing to do with permissions / authentication. SQL Server simply couldn't handle join filters coming off other join filters... flattened my filter set so that I only have join filters coming off parameterized filters, and it works perfectly now.

----------

